# Gomer's First Pulled Pork



## Gomer1 (Aug 25, 2007)

What can I say I am excited to do my first smoke on my WSM and my first Pulled Pork.. So I am starting the posting early and plan to keep whoever is interested full of updates.

I did a typical rub recipe and put a little mustard on my butt and then rubbed my rub on heres a pic of it before it went back into the fridge. The smoke won't start till tonight but as I said I am excited to put all the info you guys gave me into use!






Thanks again! and more pics to come!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 25, 2007)

Keep us posted!!!!  Did you receive your ET-73 on time???  Finney has the tracking information, so I can't tell if it's been delivered or not.  Let me know!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Rock on baby bro.
I'll stay up for a while checing updates.

So give use some details.
Cooker?
Temps?
Times?


----------



## john a (Aug 25, 2007)

Private Pyle front and center with those pics tomorrow, understand?


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 25, 2007)

Good luck with the cook.  

When you put the lid on, don't open it again till 195


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 25, 2007)

So I am not starting the cook until 11pmish PST. I am hoping to be done by 2pm (including my rest). Using my brand new WSM and cooking a 8lbs butt bone in (it was hard to find one with the bone!). Just made some slaw to go with my butt once it is done.

Larry, thank you a ton I actually received it on friday, had I gone ahead with my original plans and did a friday night/saturday smoke it would have been right on time thanks to you and your guys a ton!

Thanks to everyone else as well for the good words  I will def have more pics.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks good Pyle...All I have to say is :Golly!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 25, 2007)

Go Gomer Go....Don't forget the pics.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 25, 2007)

There may be other opinions about this but, I think you may be cutting it a little close if you plan to rest the but for a couple of hours.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 25, 2007)

On second thought, the timing is ok as long as the butt gets done on time.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree with Cliff but it depends on the temp you are cooking at and what type of techniques you are going to use.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am going to put sand in the water dish and put foil over it. Cook it at about 235-250 and never open it (I was considering fatties in the morning but maybe i better not.)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 25, 2007)

it ain't gonna kill you to open the lid to put fatties on.
Relax, have fun, and monitor those temps!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 25, 2007)

Gomer,

After doing several cooks on my wsm I am still guilty of " Not leaving myself enough time ".

I don't know were it goes.  I plan for plenty of time but something always seems to happen.  I forget that it takes time to prep the meat.  I forget that it takes time to bring the smoker up to temp.  I forget that it may take an hour or so to get the wsm to settle in on a temp.

Just leave yourself a couple of extra hours in there somewhere.

If that don't work out then you may have to make it up on the tail end of the cook.  Those butts need to rest for a while.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 25, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> So I am not starting the cook until 11pmish PST. I am hoping to be done by 2pm (including my rest). Using my brand new WSM and cooking a 8lbs butt bone in (it was hard to find one with the bone!). Just made some slaw to go with my butt once it is done.
> 
> Larry, thank you a ton I actually received it on friday, had I gone ahead with my original plans and did a friday night/saturday smoke it would have been right on time thanks to you and your guys a ton!
> 
> Thanks to everyone else as well for the good words  I will def have more pics.



Thank you Gomer, glad it got to you fast!  As far as my "help" goes, Finney is the best help money can buy!  He's a good fella!   [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will start earlier for sure then. Until I do heres another pic for you, finished my sides up:


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 25, 2007)

For sure Larry! Thank Finney for me!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 25, 2007)

Opening the pit for fatties is ok...


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok we are started, and I am even more excited now, my temp is holding super steady just 30 minutes after closing up my WSM. Things are looking perfect, I must be a natural!

(Okay, it is much more likely you guys are awesome, and I am doing a good job at listening to you all! hehe)

Thanks!

Heres some kinda boring, yet very exciting for me, pics!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks like you are off to a good start.  Make minor adjustments to the vents if the temps creep up.  Give the smoker a 5-10 min to react.  See ya in the am.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks, the good start is thanks to you all.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Temp seems good so far, meat temp might be going up a little fast? 126 degrees so far after less then 4 hours. I have my Maverick on it though and a alarm to wake me up early, so I feel confident things will go well.

Thanks again


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> Temp seems good so far, meat temp might be going up a little fast? 126 degrees so far after less then 4 hours. I have my Maverick on it though and a alarm to wake me up early, so I feel confident things will go well.
> 
> Thanks again



Morning Gomer, it's 4:24 am and I'm awake to check on your butts!    

Don't get excited about the quick temp rise in your temps, they'll slow down soon enough and you'll wonder what's going on.  Your temps will go up fairly fast until you get to the 160* range and then from there to 190-195* is when all of the "Magic" happens that makes pulled pork so wonderful!!  That's why those 30-35* take soooooo long!!!  Keep us updated with more pics!!


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Larry! good morning, How I love and hate my Maverick... I haven't slept more then a hour tonight without it going off hehe but it is keeping my temps in range this way.

Thanks for the tips on the temp.  When I put my fatty on when I wake up I will have a pic update for you all, but until then I am keeping the lid on


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2007)

Are you having temp spikes or do you have the alarm set at to low a range ?


----------



## wittdog (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok Gomer how's it going?


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2007)

This thread could go ten pages.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 26, 2007)

I am hitting 230 (which is my low) just got up to open the vents a little again. Seems things are good hanging tough at 165 degrees for I donno how long now, really been trying to sleep as much as I can hehe.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2007)

Gomer, don't try to keep exact temps or you will lose sleep and drive yourself nuts!  When I do overnighters I set the low at 225* and high 280* for the dome temps.  These are the temps I don't want my pit to go below or go above.  The temps aren't necessarily "ideal" but they're not gonna hurt anything either and you'll get some sleep!

Where's the pic's????


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 26, 2007)

You guy's keep telling me not to open the thing then ask me where my pics are??  hehe It just started raining.. I am going to go take a shower in a min here (I guess I am up  now..) After that I am going to put together a fattie, once I put that on I will take a pic for sure hopefully it isn't still raining..


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 26, 2007)

So it is a decent rain out now, seems to have brought my temp down even lower.. down below 220 now, any suggestions?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 26, 2007)

stir the coals to get the ash down?


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Before I could even try that it went back up to temp, I think it was just the shock of the rain  about 168 degrees now going good I think.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hows it lookin?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking gooood. Won't be long now.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 26, 2007)

looks good...like scotty said if the temp drops again you might have to give the coals a little stir


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome Gomer, you're a natural!!


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ah breakfast, chedder, pepper jack, bacon, and some rub


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2007)

What's your temp at now and when are you planning to eat ?


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 26, 2007)

I am at 191 hoping to start pulling by 3pm (PST) so in just over 3 hours.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

You'll be fine. Yer past the fat rendering time and tenps will climb stead again now. 200 and you can set, cool and pull.

Pics?
 :roll: 

Should look like a blackend meteor. lol


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't open it now! I am just about to cross the finish line 

You can see it when I pull 'er out


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice pics Gomer... It all looks very good man!!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2007)

OK it's been long enough..........Where are them pics.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry guys ppl got over here I was drinking, I took pics just didn't wanna be rude and get on the computer. Long over do here they are.

By the way it was a huge success thanks to you guys!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome job Gomer!!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 28, 2007)

WTG that looks great nice job.


----------



## john a (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmm, you just might make Cpl someday. Good job.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 28, 2007)

Way to go man.  

 Looks like you got the whole butt between two buns.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

I know butts and that's a great looking Sammy man.
Congrats


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks guys 

Whats CPL?


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 28, 2007)

Gomer was a Private


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 29, 2007)

hey Gomer, The pork looks great. I like the potato salad too.. You did  a Great Job.. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 29, 2007)

I got ya Cliff hehe

and thanks guy


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 29, 2007)

Gomer, you goina help me cook a pork butt this weekend?  I might PM you with a few questions....I hope mine comes out as good as yours did...Is there any left?


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha feel free, and no not a drop left, I ate the last 2 sandwiches myself last night  I am doing another this weekend myself I think, and maybe some baby backs


----------



## bknox (Aug 29, 2007)

Nicely done Gomer! Looks like the Pulled Pork worked perfectly. Thanks for the pictures, now I need to go eat something.


----------



## JWJR40 (Aug 29, 2007)

Great looking pork.  Wish I had some right about now.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'd eat that.  Great job.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks again guys really couldn't have done it without all your help. Doing it again this weekend!


----------

